# lob, gap and sand wedge?



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

ok so i know what a sandwedge is and when to use it but what is a gap wedge? and when do you use it? like what yardage from the green? also a lob wedge seems a bit weird when u have a pitching wedge ​


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

gap is when your in between pitching and sand


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

a lob wedge allows you to play shots that will land softer and roll less than a pitching wedge. Good for around greens when something lies between you and the green, such as a bunker.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

tjj107 said:


> ok so i know what a sandwedge is and when to use it but what is a gap wedge? and when do you use it? like what yardage from the green? also a lob wedge seems a bit weird when u have a pitching wedge ​


Pitching wedge is typically 47degrees. SW is usually about 56-60.
So a lob/gap wedge of 52-54 degress is ideal for shots between 70-110.

Lob/Gap, etc is all a term for a wedge between PW and SW. Don't get too confused.. it's all in the branding. Even called an AW sometimes (alt wedge).

I used to have 3-PW, a 60d LW and 60d SW. The SW was only good for the sand (it was a custom club with a big bevel). Now (from my signature) you can see I replaced both with a new Call X-type 52d LW and 58d LW/SW which can be used anywhere.


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> a lob wedge allows you to play shots that will land softer and roll less than a pitching wedge. Good for around greens when something lies between you and the green, such as a bunker.


I once used it to hop over a bush right next to the green.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dscofever said:


> I once used it to hop over a bush right next to the green.


Couldn't you have just walked around it? :cheeky4:


----------



## Jeremyph (Oct 31, 2006)

The biggest benefit of carrying multiple wedges for me is easier distance control. I got a new set that came with a 45deg PW, 50deg Gap and no sand wedge. I already had a 60 lob wedge. The difference between my Gap and Lob was about 40 yards. Way too much. I decided to try to find a SW that gave me a 95 yard average, right in the middle of the two. I bought a Vokey 256.14. Its perfect.

I'd personally carry 4 wedges at the expense of another fairway wood or long iron, although to be fair today's PW is as strong as the 9 iron of yesteryear for most manufacturers, or so I'm told.

I find I score better by laying up to around 130 -> 75 yards when I can, and then picking the right wedge for a full swing. It gives me a chance for birdies on par 5s that I can't reach anyway, and short par 4s (where I leave the driver in the bag and play position with a 3, 4 or 5 iron).

Having to rely on 1/2 and 3/4 shots with a regular PW is not a good thing for me


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Many people have now started using 4 wedges instead of the traditional 3.
These include;
*Lob wedge
*Sand wedge
*Gap wedge
*Pitching wedge

Lob wedge is probally the best for 10-15 yard shots
Sand is best for 18-25 yards
Gap is best for 28-35 yards
Pitch is best for 17-56 yards


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Police said:


> Lob wedge is probally the best for 10-15 yard shots
> Sand is best for 18-25 yards
> Gap is best for 28-35 yards
> Pitch is best for 17-56 yards


so why have a gap wedge when a pitching wedge encompasses what a gap wedge can do?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

sorry a typo error there ment to put 37-56 yards


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> Lob wedge is probally the best for 10-15 yard shots
> Sand is best for 18-25 yards
> Gap is best for 28-35 yards
> Pitch is best for 17-56 yards



we referring to chip/pitch shots here, right?

God, I'd hate to think someone only hits a PW 56yds full-blast :laugh:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah i mean pitch shots :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> we referring to chip/pitch shots here, right?
> 
> God, I'd hate to think someone only hits a PW 56yds full-blast :laugh:


dont laugh!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont think anyone over the age of 4 should have a problem hitting a wedge over 56 yards


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Police said:


> I dont think anyone over the age of 4 should have a problem hitting a wedge over 56 yards



Distance is nothing without control.

What you need to bear in mind is that all different golfers, regardless of age or sex hit different distances and have varying degrees of control. Dont fall into the trap of believing that if you hit the ball further than your opponent you are better than them.

When you are talking about pitch shots, it makes little difference what clubs you use. Tiger has used 3 woods from <20 ft before to good use, there are no rules.

I spent an hour lesson this week learning to hit 7 and 5 iron flop shots from bunkers  and yes it is a worthwhile shot to have in your armoury.

The more you delve into this game the more you can diversify your shots and better yet the more you can increase your options for shot making.

Dont pigeon hole yourself into the belief that for any one certain position there is only one shot available (sometimes there are, but more often than not there is a choice you have overlooked or wouldnt even have considered).


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

In this game its not about distance its about your short game...yes hitting it long off the tee can give you an advantage but you cant win from off the tee


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> In this game its not about distance its about your short game...yes hitting it long off the tee can give you an advantage but you cant win from off the tee



And to prove a point, next round I shall only tee off with my putter.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Police has a point. But i don't think that 4 wedges will solve short game problems, if anything it will create situations where you aren't comfortable hitting the neccesary shot with a certain club. My advice is to stick to the traditional 3 wedges and practice hitting different yardages with each club that overlap eachother so you develop a feel for distance control and are prepared to hit any club regardless of the distance or situation. That will improve your game more than an extra wedge ever will.

Phil's reasoning behind a 4th wedge is that he has such a good short game an extra wedge only adds to the arsenal of shots he can hit, but this is not a philosophy to be followed by the average golfer, regardless of what Dave Pelz says.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> Phil's reasoning behind a 4th wedge is that he has such a good short game an extra wedge only adds to the arsenal of shots he can hit, but this is not a philosophy to be followed by the average golfer, regardless of what Dave Pelz says.


I am not sold 100% on Dave Pelz theory, but, having said that he does make a valid point when taking your wedges into consideration.

I like his way of looking at distances for wedge play and it is something that I have introduced into my game.

Its worth looking at the details for using the face of a clock to give you consistant distances with each wedge.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I carry 4 wedges in my bag, pitching wedge which is 47 degrees, gap wedge 52 degrees, 56 degree SW and a 60 degree lob wedge.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

elizzy.jones said:


> I carry 4 wedges in my bag, pitching wedge which is 47 degrees, gap wedge 52 degrees, 56 degree SW and a 60 degree lob wedge.



Which club did you ditch in favor of the extra wedge? 3I?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Either my 3 iron or maybe my 5 wood


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> And to prove a point, next round I shall only tee off with my putter.


i tried that at a driving range.

i didnt like that putter anyway...


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I carry a driver, 3 wood, 3-9 iron, 4 wedges and a putter


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

elizzy.jones said:


> I carry a driver, 3 wood, 3-9 iron, 4 wedges and a putter


Round my homecourse you dont really need a driver to be honest but you need a top class short game if not your score will rise quiker than you can say Double Bogey


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I carry 3 wedges, but most of my short game uses just the GW and PW. The PW is my primary chipping club, and I"m pretty comfortable with it in most situations. If the ball is sitting well down in heavy rough, I'll take the GW (or even rarely the SW) so I can chop down with a steeper swing and try to minimize the amount of grass I hit. My SW is mainly used for bunker work, and I've dropped my 60° LW completely, as I had never really been consistent with it. :dunno: 

Rick


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Lately i have began to fat my lob wedge pitch shots i might drop it and open the face slightly on my sand iron


----------

